# FlashCache / EnhanceIO like support available in FreeBSD



## icecoke (Sep 6, 2014)

As I'm experience performance problems in a XENHVM Environment (see Thread 47918) regarding hdd i/o, I wonder if there is a similar project for FreeBSD like FlashCache or EnhanceIO exists under Linux? 

Many thanks in advance!

Jimmy


----------



## Sebulon (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi @icecoke!

ZFS has support for adding SSD's as read/"write" cache.

/Sebulon


----------



## icecoke (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi @Sebulon,

Thanks for your reply! That's exactly the way I'm going since the weekend. I'm already receiving much faster I/O, even in the XEN environment.

Greetings.
Icecoke


----------

